# Need Help with N. Canton, Akron Commercial Accounts



## Trueblue108 (Oct 27, 2009)

I have two large commercial accounts, one in N. Canton and another in South Akron, and am looking for a company or individual to subcontract. These two locations are part of a larger package involving 7 other sites in northern Summit County. Salting is required as well. Please send me a PM if interested.

Brian


----------



## kelnjam (Sep 23, 2014)

Sorry. Can't figure out how to pm. Definitely have someone interested. How can we get ahold of each other?


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Any contact info. Can't send you a pm.


----------



## kelnjam (Sep 23, 2014)

Cant talk early pouring a basement today but you can leave a voicemail if I don't answer. 216eight5seven051nine

I don't want robot spam calls and texts so I did it that way

Justin
Jam services


----------



## protry175 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey Brian do you still need subs in N Canton, Akron? Thanks Troy 330 353 2774


----------

